

PyBrain: The Python Machine Learning Library - snth
http://pybrain.org/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted many, many times:

<http://searchyc.com/pybrain?sort=by_date>

Some of these have substantial commentary.

~~~
pyre
The last one with an exact URL match was ~1 year ago. On the other hand, I
just tried submitting a URL that someone else submitted 5 minutes, previous
and HN translated that into an up-vote for the pre-existing submission.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's the way the duplicate detection works here on HN. A recent exact match
becomes an upvote, because if you think it's worth submitting then you would
obviously think it's worth upvoting the original.

On the other hand, since old discussions are closed, repeats are allowed after
a certain time. Likewise, if the URL isn't an exact match, it's not
recognised.

~~~
albertzeyer
What is the time delay limit?

~~~
seancron
However long it takes for the story to be removed from memory. HN only does
dupe detection on the stories that are already in memory.

